# Horseshoe kidney



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 26, 2009)

Has anyone prefromed a service on a horseshoe kidney?  My doc is seperating it and then perfromed a radical nephrectomy on the lt side.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Aug 31, 2009)

It's been a couple of months, I wanted to get this bumped up and see if anyone has encountered it yet.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone a horse shoe kidney?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 1, 2009)

*Maybe this will help*

Kelly,
This is NOT my area of expertise ... BUT

Try posting the actual operative note.  And specify whether you need help with CPT or ICD-9 codes.

Also if there are codes you are considering list those as well.

Hope that helps you get the kind of expert advice you want.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

